# my collection and a question



## niecypiecy (Apr 28, 2005)

I re-organized and got rid of alot of stuff I am no longer using but I am still finding my train case is cramed.  I use a caboodles one and really like it but am wondering if they make a bigger size or if anyone knows of a good one I can get here in Canada?  The thing I like most about the Caboodles one is that I can store my 15 pan palettes up on the side at the bottom of it.


----------



## agent_skullhead (Apr 28, 2005)

Where'd you get that caboodles train case, if you don't mind me asking?  I've been looking for one and all I can find are the little pink ones that won't come close to holding my stash


----------



## PnkCosmo (Apr 28, 2005)

What's that pigment on the top left?


----------



## Krystle (Apr 28, 2005)

i saw that one at target and they had one size smaller, but no bigger.


----------



## martygreene (Apr 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PnkCosmo* 
_What's that pigment on the top left?_

 
It's a PRO color, I can tell you that much. Narrows it down to probably bright fuchsia, electric coral, or ruby red... if I recall correctly...

you can tell it's PRO becuase the label is clear, not silver or black.


----------



## niecypiecy (Apr 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *agent_skullhead* 
_Where'd you get that caboodles train case, if you don't mind me asking?  I've been looking for one and all I can find are the little pink ones that won't come close to holding my stash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
walmart


----------



## niecypiecy (Apr 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PnkCosmo* 
_What's that pigment on the top left?_

 
rose


----------



## agent_skullhead (Apr 28, 2005)

Oh thanks!  I'll have to see what I can find at my local walmart


----------

